

Show HN: Any dimensional Delaunay triangulation in JavaScript - 33a
https://github.com/mikolalysenko/delaunay-triangulate

======
thomasahle
The 2d demo works very nicely in my browser (Chrome 39), the 3d (
[http://mikolalysenko.github.io/delaunay-
triangulate/3d.html](http://mikolalysenko.github.io/delaunay-
triangulate/3d.html) ) doesn't seem to do anything?

Nicely done anyhow! Not an easy thing to implement. What complexity does it
run at?

~~~
33a
Thanks! The algorithm is based on Clarkson's incremental convex hull algorithm
and runs in O(n^ceil(d/2) + n log(n)). I am planning on eventually adding a
special case for d=2 to use a sweep line method, which is faster in practice.

Also note that all internal computations are performed using exact arithmetic
based on Shewchuk's filtered predicates.

